# Finally - Wonder Dog is here!



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I finally got pictures of the outfit I made for a little Yorkie named..... 10 Minute Oil Change!! No, kidding!! She does all kinds of tricks and her owner wanted her to have something special to perform in!!! She is too cute. Hope you like the pics!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are some more - Isn't she cute??? LOL


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats so cute!!! That would be great for a halloween costume!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she looks so cute! oh man you did a great job!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks! :lol:  :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You did so great on that outfit!!! And I feel so safe knowing 10 Minute Oil Change is on the job. What a cutie she is with those chicken legs. :lol: 

Thanks for posting those. I knew there was something that someone had promised to post (that I really wanted to see) but I couldn't remember who or what. Glad _you_ didn't forget. :lol:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

That is fantastic!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

oooh u did a good job! well done!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Those are really nice Traci!! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cosmo's yelling for wonderwoman to save him   

kisses nat

ps another great job :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic outfit - you really did a great job!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That is so cute! Great job!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

good job nat love the name 10 minute oil change


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Great job. I bet she looks amazing doing tricks in her fancy duds. :usa2:


----------

